# for experts ONLY... What is the BCM identification??



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The car will run with any of them installed. Some things (like the moon roof, extra lights, etc) may not work since it is not programmed to run those things. You may also run into issue with the push starts one, hard to say.

Most of them should be able to be programmed to be another as long as the boot loader is the same, which they should be.


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> The car will run with any of them installed. Some things (like the moon roof, extra lights, etc) may not work since it is not programmed to run those things. You may also run into issue with the push starts one, hard to say.
> 
> Most of them should be able to be programmed to be another as long as the boot loader is the same, which they should be.


So why GM produces such many BCMs?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jankiez said:


> So why GM produces such many BCMs?


It's quicker for the dealership's service department to install a BCM that's already programmed with the options on the car vs. installing a generic BCM and then doing the programming.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jankiez said:


> If a BCM is swapped with another in different part number, what may occur for the vehicle itself?


I don't know the answer - but I will say that with any swap, the VIN will likely need to be re-programmed. The BCM checks it's VIN against the VIN in other modules. If they don't match, you'll have a no-start condition.

I think my biggest concern with changing out a BCM without some parts manual's blessing is that some BCMs may not have all the inputs or outputs needed. When you're making millions of cars, leaving out a 3¢ transistor that's not used adds up to real money. However, the "replacement" BCM may have all the parts is it's cheaper to have "full" units in stock that work on any GM car than to try and mange spares for each variant.


----------



## mph5886 (Sep 18, 2019)

does anyone repair Cruze BCMs? Where can I get a used BCM reprogrammed cheap? Also, is there a chip that can be taken from the old BCM and put onto the used BCM?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mph5886 said:


> does anyone repair Cruze BCMs? Where can I get a used BCM reprogrammed cheap? Also, is there a chip that can be taken from the old BCM and put onto the used BCM?


Good question. I don't think too many have taken their BCM apart. 

I'd start calling around to dealers and mechanics to see what they can do to help you out. They may not want to work with a part you source, since it reflects badly on them if it fails. However, they may have their own source for used parts. 

GM Parts Direct indicates that they have new ones for $150, but of course it will need to be programmed. I'm seeing another place advertising $225 repair service. That might be the cheapest total cost if you can't find a cooperative local mechanic.


----------



## mph5886 (Sep 18, 2019)

the original question was
There are different BCMs for different chevy cruze models. But they all are the same harness order and connections. 
the questions are:
(1) does any body knows the difference between the different BCMs according to part number?
(2) what is the color note (red/pink/white/orange/black) in the BCM label stands for?
(3) If a BCM is swapped with another in different part number, what may occur for the vehicle itself?


----------



## mph5886 (Sep 18, 2019)

Just how important is it to match the part number or get close because my part number is 13577849 and even the dealer says that is should be 13578420
Jankiez says above that almost all of them will work if reprogrammed by dealership. Is that true?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

mph5886 said:


> does anyone repair Cruze BCMs? Where can I get a used BCM reprogrammed cheap? Also, is there a chip that can be taken from the old BCM and put onto the used BCM?


What did you end up doing? In the process of getting a BCM from eBay and taking my chances.


----------

